# Tool to build online interactive-novel



## Habaxin (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello,

I'm working hard on an online tool to let people write their own interactive novels. It's still a lot of work in progress, but I prefer to get some user reviews before going to deep in this project.

Are some people willing to give it a try?

Here is the link, please give a review after using it, even if you find my tool awful, it is important to me <3

furrytales.io: Browse games

Thank you !

PS: I'm also looking for an artist for a pretty website background, feel free to suggest me people!


----------



## Derpstar1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Personally, after giving it a look over, I think that this is a very well done tool. Even without starting I would much prefer this over twine in some ways. The fact that linking to different scenes doesn't require any coding know-how is definitely a plus. If anything, the only thing this really needs is a better way to lay out scenes, like nesting.


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 12, 2016)

i tryed to take a look at it and it dont work


----------



## Habaxin (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for your review! What does not work? Can you give me a link of the page giving you an error ?

Derpstar1: Thank you! I plan to give a better presentation for scenes list. Perhaps a nested list or a graph. Or both =)


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 12, 2016)

i clicked on your link tryed to make an account ther it said "server error contact administration"


----------



## Togo57 (Jul 12, 2016)

Is there a way to try it without making an account? Like in InkleWriter


----------



## Habaxin (Jul 13, 2016)

@lockaboss : it should be ok now

@Togo57 : not at the moment, I'll think about it!


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd like to be able to change my password. I figured I would just use the 'Forgot Password?' feature for now, but that does not seem to be working.


----------



## Habaxin (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for the report, it should be working now


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 23, 2016)

Eyup!

Is the Demo a little buggy? I was just playing it and purchased a Mana Potion and used it. It said I gained 16 Mana, but I was at 4/50 and now it is a full 50/50. Was the 16 wrong(is a Mana Potion good for 46+ refill?) or did the Mana counter go wonky?


----------



## Habaxin (Jul 23, 2016)

It seems that I am better at creating scripting tool than using scripting tool, my bad, I fixed it!

For information, here is the script of the mana potion : 

manaPotions := manaPotions - 1
gain := 2 + DICE(5)
playerMp := MIN(playerMp + gain, 50)


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm wondering, How difficult would it be for you to implement a system for textual input of the branch choices by the Players? I mean, if a creator wants to go the route of a truly interactive CYOA style. Y'know, where an author starts off a CYOA story and then lets readers either pick from a range of presented options and then moves forward through the 'most voted' option or, conversely, is open to suggestions from readers where the story may go, and then selects one of them to write on through. (I believe the former is the most common, but hybrids of the two've been done too, I think.)

So what I have in mind is, instead of having a few/several distinctly selectable options to progress through, a textual input box instead, making a sort of critical thinking game out of even the simple act of *figuring out* how/where to proceed. Players can input a phrase - or just keywords - and submit them, and if they are close to a preset option path already scripted into the storyline, they will be sent down that path, merrily on their way. On the other hand, if no keywords register as a 'hit', two things will happen; A) the Player will, by necessity, be invited to try an/other words or phrase, but B) their phrase/words might also be submitted to the 'game master' for his consideration as a possible new branch option in the storyline(one which may end up either looping back into the main storyline after a short-ish 'detour' or, result in an entirely new arc, with its own endings). This might apply to both new/developing Playbooks, as well as finished ones(assuming the creator remains open to still doing a little work on expanding his creation, of course).

And there might be a "C" happening too: the 'playmaster' might set specific choice junctions to allow one suggestion per Player, in case they can't seem to figure out what one of the preset options are OR perhaps don't care much for any of the offered ones which they did discover(inputting a variety of keywords - individually* or all at once - might return multiple branch choices).
*IF, all of which would list as long as the Player has not selected one of them to proceed through...

Incidentally, while I know you've been linking interested parties to it privately, you might update your ^Origin Post^ with the new URL for your project ^-^


----------



## Habaxin (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi! It took me times, but we developped a loaaaad of new features for FurryTales.io (furrytales.io) the definitive project name!

> How difficult would it be for you to implement a system for textual input of the branch choices by the Players?

Two kind of textual input :
– ingame, ie. to choose a character name: it is on the roadmap;
– “around-the-game”, to give feedbacks to the author. This has been recently added!

> Players can input a phrase

It will be possible to script a keyword kind of game when the ingame textual input will be there (but not in a short time)

> their phrase/words might also be submitted to the 'game master'

I think it would be interresting that the game master could “read” player games to understand how to improve his/her project.

My main objective now is to gather some user to enjoy the tool !

Thank you for your feedbacks!


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 22, 2016)

I could make one in multimedia fusion 2.5, all you need to do is know how to "when string text is clicked, jump to frame X"


----------

